# my 30g breeder chronicles



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes we all kneow you Wanted us to see the Better of the tank, Because TPT is cooler.
What about the Mysterious Hairgrass thing. Share to TPT?
How did you get so much Rotala Minis


----------



## speechless33759 (Sep 11, 2004)

What's that green ball back there?


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks like a marimo moss ball or a rock with stuff on it...
What's the white long stuff in the suction cups?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Interesting idea, he's hanging up a string of lava rock and growing plants out of it.


----------

